# TKD Aussie gal reporting!



## Just4Kicks (Mar 1, 2007)

My name is Sarah, I'm an Aussie and I'm currently Green belt blue tip in ITF tkd.

I love martial arts, despite the agonizing muscle pain and the intimidating, sadistic and tall blackbelts. 

And how do I change the belt icon?

G'day and hooru.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT Sara!

Your belt icon is reflective of your number of posts here on the website, not actual rank in your art.  The more you post the higher your 'Martial Talk Rank' goes up.


Again welcome to MT, we have a very large KMA (Korean Martial Arts) section with many exelent members.

Happy Posting


-Josh


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello Sarah, nice to have you here on MT! ... enjoy


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

Greetings Sarah and Welcome to MT....


----------



## bydand (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome and have fun! I resemble that remark on tall black belts but I dont think I am sadistic (of course my students might say something different)


----------



## Kacey (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Always good to have more TKD'ers on the board - especially women!


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

Taekwondo_gal06 said:


> And how do I change the belt icon?
> 
> G'day and hooru.


 
The belt icon is based on the amount of posts..The more posts the higer in rank you go..Black Belt is 500 posts...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## 1William (Mar 1, 2007)

Can a forum newbie welcome another forum newbie??? Oh heck, I'll do it any way....

WELCOME! 





William


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

1William said:


> Can a forum newbie welcome another forum newbie??? Oh heck, I'll do it any way....
> 
> WELCOME! William


 
Aint no law against it 1William, we are a friendly site...By the way Welcome to you..


----------



## Toby (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Sarah,

Nice to see some more Aussies on this forum. Welcome.

I self-train in Muay Thai (no school around here so better than nothing).

I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, we can always use more TKD people


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 1, 2007)

Taekwondo_gal06 said:


> My name is Sarah, I'm an Aussie and I'm currently Green belt blue tip in ITF tkd.
> 
> I love martial arts, despite the agonizing muscle pain and the intimidating, sadistic and tall blackbelts.


 

WHOOOHOOO Another ITF Gal!!! Yeehaa I no longer feel so lonely!! :wink:

Welcome to the board Sarah, it's lovely to see you 

I know what you mean about muscle pain and sadistic blackbelts.... don't they always grin when they hit you though?   Especially the blokes....   hmmmm


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Sara!  It sure is good to have another lady TKDer on here.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome, and Happy Posting on MT!!

Looks like the TKD Ladies are taking over. (Yeah, us!!)


----------



## flashlock (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi from Melbourne!  (Some great TKD schools here... not sure if you're near).  Have fun posting!


----------



## exile (Mar 1, 2007)

Greetings, Sarahwelcome to MT, it's good to have you with us! We have a very lively KMA section with a lot of active participants, there's always something going on that's likely to catch your interest. Enjoy the site!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 1, 2007)

Howdy Sarah!  Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## K' Evans (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 2, 2007)

Taekwondo_gal06 said:


> I love martial arts, despite the agonizing muscle pain and the intimidating, sadistic and tall blackbelts.


 
Hi Sarah!   :wavey: 

Welcome to Martial Talk.

I'm not very tall, nor am I really sadistic....... but I can be _intimidating_! :mst: 

But I'll be nice to you! :ultracool 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Just4Kicks (Mar 2, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> WHOOOHOOO Another ITF Gal!!! Yeehaa I no longer feel so lonely!! :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the board Sarah, it's lovely to see you
> 
> I know what you mean about muscle pain and sadistic blackbelts.... don't they always grin when they hit you though?   Especially the blokes....   hmmmm



ITF chicks kick butt.  The blackbelts love to make you do pushups and all that, but when it comes to sparring if they hit me I make sure I land a few. I just know I'll be a sadistic blackbelt one day, my environment breeds them I tell you!


Last Fearner said:


> Hi Sarah!   :wavey:
> 
> Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> ...


*wipes brow and sighes with relief* Phew! That's a relief! 

I just hope none of the instructors post here and read that... I'd be six feet under after all the pushups.... X.X


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 2, 2007)

Taekwondo_gal06 said:


> I just hope none of the instructors post here and read that... I'd be six feet under after all the pushups.... X.X


 
Heehee, I'm kinda hoping that too, my instructor knows I'm here and is getting broadband soon..... *ulp* 

And I agree.. us ITF chicks kick butt... *giggle* This is your thread so we can say that here :uhyeah:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Aussie gal!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial  Talk!


----------



## Just4Kicks (Mar 2, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Heehee, I'm kinda hoping that too, my instructor knows I'm here and is getting broadband soon..... *ulp*



Well I'm sure that your instructor will not take exception if you make sure you don't post anything incriminating.... for me it is too late! *looks around in panicked fear*


Sharderon said:


> And I agree .. us ITF chicks kick butt... *giggle* This is your thread so we can say that here:uhyeah:



.... Can't we say it anywhere else? Why not? Its true dammmit!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome, Aussie gal. Enjoy MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

